# Peanuts aid heart



## Andy (Jun 26, 2009)

Article in today's Sun:

"Eating peanuts or peanut butter five days a week can nearly halve the risk of a heart attack, medical experts say.

The US team examined women with Type Two diabetes, which dramatically increases the risk of heart attacks and strokes.

They found those eating peanuts cut their risk by up to 44 per cent.

The report was compiled by the Harvard Medical School in Boston".

This is interesting as the dietician has told me not to have peanut butter which I enjoy on my toast for breakfast! I wonder what is right?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2009)

That's good news for me, as I have peanuts or peanut butter most days! I'm surprised at the advice given by your dietician, Andy, unless you are trying to keep your weight down as they are very high in calories. They are full of the 'good' type of fat that helps promote good cholesterol levels, so this is probably one of the ways in which they help prevent heart attacks.


----------



## Andy (Jun 26, 2009)

Good point Northerner. I am trying to keep the weight down. She said for me to have marmite rather than peanut butter at my last session with her. I am not drastically overweight though.


----------

